# Why are my buds wierd?



## Nate Dawg (Jul 4, 2007)

I am wondering why buds would look like this.  I am a first time grower so anything is possible.  Maybe this is normal in certain strands.  I asked a budy of mine and his opinion is a light leak if anything(asked him over the phone. he has never seen the plant.) is wrong.  The first pic is not the best focus but shows the "issue" best.  What I am seeing is cylax growing in finger like shapes.  This is an experamental and first time flowered strand.  I received them along with a purchase and I am growing them before I move on to purchased ones.  Dont get me wrong, they are looking great, excluding the finger shapes.
This is suposed to be some sort of skunk strand.  It has three medium shaped leaves on each leaf, not like the normal 5 or more.  As I have read skunk usually takes around 45-50 days.  Right now I am at 55days.
My guess is that this is just the next step and I have another 10 days or so, due to a cross with a sativa.
If anyone has experience with this please let me know, any input is helpful.

PS Sorry about the spelling and grammer.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 4, 2007)

I've had that before. It doesn't mean that there is anything wrong. Sometimes you just get strange shaped buds.

Peace


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

A lot of pot have like genetic mess ups. But finger like shape budding wouldn't be one i'd consider a mess up. It looks great - finger shaped buds or not. Just let it grow, it's doing great. Looks good man. Good luck!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 4, 2007)

i wouldnt'nt complain , you lucky to have bud for first time grower imo , lolz


----------



## Nate Dawg (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the replies.  I hope it gets ripe soon, I am dying to smoke.
I am trying something out of the box with this plant and when it is done I will let everyone know what I did different.
Ill post a few more pics in a week or so.


Thanks


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 4, 2007)

This is normal for certain skunks.  Buds can also do that when the room temperature it too high.  Instead of the beds becoming denser, they will simply grow outwards.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Jul 4, 2007)

That is realy good to know. I havent checked that but it is VERY likely to warm at times. I can help with the temp so that is helpful.

Does anyone have any imput on the time it should take, or how long I should wait to cut it?


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 4, 2007)

Just watch the trichs bro.  By the looks of it, and it being skunk, I'd say 2 weeks or so.  Skunk can take up to 70 days to complete flowering.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 4, 2007)

Lookin good my friend,

  Yeah, these guys are right, nothing wrong here just the way it turned out, but remember what DLToker said cause temp can do wierd things. So you did something with these as it is HMMMmmm, wonder what that would be. Me I want to try the cocoa husks and bean shell to see if you can really pick up some of the taste and smell, then with some careful genetics, I would love to come up with a Iced Blue Widow, LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Nate Dawg (Jul 4, 2007)

I have seen others do similar things but I havent seen anyone take it seriously. If it works with this small of a setup, I am going to make a larger version. This way I can grow a larger plant and train it better. I am looking to only grow personal so that is why I started with one plant. Does anyone have any opinions on smaller faster growing or larger better trained plants. I only want to have 2-3 plants at any one time. I will have the space to make them larger,.. when I learn more and set up my next grow space. 
My next plant is now close to ready for the flower chamber and I have it trained better than this one. I am waiting on this one to finish before I start my next seedling.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Well There is many types that grow differently. Since your'e indoor i suppose you're going to mainly stick to indicas. Low ryders are a great type that are small in nature. You can check out some low ryder x's too. Big bud i heard produces a great deal of bud. It all depends on what kind youre looking for?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 5, 2007)

nah mate those buds look great the calyxes are swelling up and bursting out everywhere this is normal in flowering mode and let them flower for as long as possible dude

looking good


pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 5, 2007)

hi nate dog strand is normally called strain dude

pkj


----------



## Nate Dawg (Jul 5, 2007)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 6, 2007)

watch them trichomes carefully ....there is a too late.


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:confused2:


----------



## Nate Dawg (Jul 6, 2007)

Which trichomes are most important?
The ones closes to the stick/stems are red, but the larger growth furthest from the stems are only cetting a little cloudy. I'm guessing those are the ones I am waiting on? Do all buds trichomes turn red when ready?


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 6, 2007)

you want to harvest them when trichomes are about 30%/70% cloudy/amber

i think...


----------



## Nate Dawg (Jul 7, 2007)

this is a pic of a bud that I just picked. It is early but it has the redest trichomes. Its small but enough to get a good taste, yummy!


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 8, 2007)

ive not had a bud plant yet but that does look to early ... i guess sticking to common sense is best to know when to pick


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 8, 2007)

You should chew on one of those buds if it's a fruity smelling skunk strain...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol, Dl likes candy apparently  Dl, how far "high wise" would chewing on the bud get you? lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 8, 2007)

I get a little buzz from eating buds... I chew on them mostly to pass time and help beat cotton mouth.  I enjoy the nice, fresh ones, not dried out.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol verrry interesting. I don't really get cotton mouth from this weed. There's some that i can't stop drinking though, but others i dont' get cotton mouth at all. I dunno i don't think i'd chew on some buds though unless it was like a really nice sweet bud like you said lol. But i still think i'd rather smoke.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 8, 2007)

wth is cotton mouth lol ..... do ya mean dry mouth lolz


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

lol yes. Go chew on cotton and you'll see what the meaning comes from ahahaha. It's such a world-spread saying man. Figured you'd know it lol. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Nate Dawg (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to agree with DL on this, i love eating a small bud when you get new stuff. It gives you that tingly feeling in your mouth. I only do it for the taste....("Thats what she said.... _Smoke-Five_ ". <--- If you watch Scrubs you will know.) 
The sight of a good nug makes me want to taste it! I dont know that I have had it fresh though, I will be sure to do that when I harvest.


----------

